# Fuel



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone give me the best place to buy petrol in the Alcobaca Region. We have one place near elecleric! Any better places than that?

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Most question like this are already covered previously on the Portuguese section of EF.

Why not use the search option and see what you can find.

To help you along prices of fuel THROUGHOUT Portugal can be found of this site 


_http://www.precoscombustiveis.dgeg.pt/_

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/68585-fuel-prices-portugal-useful-site.html ******


**** there is a redirect from the link on this thread to the above website


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Pingo Doce on the N8 is the cheapest place.


----------



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Most question like this are already covered previously on the Portuguese section of EF.
> 
> Why not use the search option and see what you can find.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh Many thanks for your advise

Kind regards


----------



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi 

Many thanks, Ill certainly check that out

Regards


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Siobhán, they changed site address now Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia and this is other one Mais Gasolina - Preços dos combustíveis em Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Pingo Doce on the N8 is the cheapest place.


Pingu Doce ion the Tornado road ..... Diesel €1,41.1 Unleaded €1,63.4 


Intermarche in Alcobaca. €1,45.9 €1,66.4
and if the run the 3 cents off coupon if you spend €20 or over why drive to Pingu Doce? How far is that drive?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Just to make you feel slightly better, the price of fuel in the UK is currently;

petrol £1.37 /ltr
diesel £1.42 /ltr

with the £ getting almost 1.25 Euros at the supermarket exchange rate booth, diesel is just over £1 a gallon cheaper in Portugal!!!

Petrol is 30p a gallon cheaper in Portugal, things are not looking too great in the UK either.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for making me smile Oronero.
Diesel went up here again this morning by 5cents a litre and petrol by 3cents


----------

